# Shot of the day



## Wardsweb (Apr 21, 2008)

My wife calls this one MoHawk.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cute! :lol:  :drooling: :fish:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

:lol:, very cute indeed, just be aware he will probably lose all the black, same process as a midas, born grey, turns black, then to orange over time, this process, in flowerhorn language anyway, is called fading. but he may not fade it completely, hard to say, most do, but not all. but either way, very cute for sure!


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

:thumb: That sure is a nice one :fish:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

very nice shot!!!


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

CutE!!!!!


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

what is that a blood parrot?


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

thats so nice i never seen one like that wish they would stay like that...


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Some do!


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

really! man i wish i had a fish tank the size of a master bedroom.. ! so i can put everthing in there..


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ha :lol: good luck w/ that is all I have to say!

(though if you go for it you may want to post some pictures :lol:  !)


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

if i do... ( wich i highly doubt ) is ima make my pool into an underground fish tank... has the filter ready and everything how does that sound.. and now how big is that parrot fish? he looks small..


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I would say 2-3"

LOL and w/ the pool, good luck heating it (unless its inside)!

(But I still want pix :lol:  :lol:  :lol: )


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

lol i got poool heater i was talking with my dad lol just for kicks we were saying putting some type of plexi glass on top.... that can support people walking... we would make an underground tunnel so people can see the fish .... would be an awesome idea,,,


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great idea, VERY expensive!

If you ever do that here I come Florida! I wana see it in person :lol:


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

:lol: u will be one of the first i invite.. i might even take a dip with the fish... :lol:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh yeah sure! LOL I wont even swim in a lake! :fish:

Your funny!


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

maybe... might grow a big wolf cichlid and ride him like a dophin... but yea.. i was actually thinking of getting a blood parrot like that but i only find them big like 5 inch can i keep them with 1 JD pair or something? 
Thank You
Victor A.K.A Lil Vic ( my dads named victor so only way they can call me without me and father and Grandfather answering at the same time.. )


----------

